# New “Traveling Lens?” (Nikon shooters)



## Destin (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey all. Since I sold my Nikon gear off, I still have one Nikon lens laying around. It’s an old 28-80 AF-D 3.5-5.6. I bought it to have a cheap lens I didn’t care about for certain situations.

It cost me less than $30, so there’s not much point in selling it and paying to ship it. Honestly it’s a quirky lens and has its issues.

I was wondering if any of the Nikon shooters here want to start a traveling lens thread where we pass this lens from one person to the next for a week(?) at a time and post all the photos up in one thread.

Could be fun I think.

Those that are interested, please comment expressing such. If there are a few people into the idea, I’ll pay for shipping to the first person and donate the lens to the cause.

Please note that this lens is manual focus only on 3xxx and 5xxx series bodies.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2018)

We've done it before.  I sent out a 35-105 a few years back and it seems to work well.

Go for it!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2018)

We sent out my old 35 to 70 F3.3~4.5,and it made quite a few stops across the United States, until a certain unsavory United States Army soldier stationed along the Atlantic shore of the country stole it. We know who stole the lens, and we messaged him and he went radio silent. What a dick.We called that one "Lens Across America". A couple years later we did a second campaign of "Lens Across America" with the 28-105mm.


----------



## Destin (Oct 7, 2018)

Derrel said:


> We sent out my old 35 to 70 F3.3~4.5,and it made quite a few stops across the United States, until a certain unsavory United States Army soldier stationed along the Atlantic shore of the country stole it. We know who stole the lens, and we messaged him and he went radio silent. What a dick.We called that one "Lens Across America". A couple years later we did a second campaign of "Lens Across America" with the 28-105mm.



That sucks. But if someone wants to steal this $30 lens then so be it. That’s the joy of using a ridiculously cheap lens.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2018)

Destin said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > We sent out my old 35 to 70 F3.3~4.5,and it made quite a few stops across the United States, until a certain unsavory United States Army soldier stationed along the Atlantic shore of the country stole it. We know who stole the lens, and we messaged him and he went radio silent. What a dick.We called that one "Lens Across America". A couple years later we did a second campaign of "Lens Across America" with the 28-105mm.
> ...



That was my attitude as well.

Lens Across America Round 4


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> You have a lens with a focal length of 90mm.
> 
> The adapters are referring to the diameter of the lens, not the focal length.
> 
> Determine the diameter of your lens to get the proper adapter. it is marked on the lens by a circle with a line through it. Also often marked on the lens cap.





Destin said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > We sent out my old 35 to 70 F3.3~4.5,and it made quite a few stops across the United States, until a certain unsavory United States Army soldier stationed along the Atlantic shore of the country stole it. We know who stole the lens, and we messaged him and he went radio silent. What a dick.We called that one "Lens Across America". A couple years later we did a second campaign of "Lens Across America" with the 28-105mm.
> ...



Well, my 35-70 3.3~4.5 was expensive. I payed $40 for it in 2001.

Astounding that some tool would want to steal a lens with such a pedigree.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 8, 2018)

Sure I'd be up for that. Keep me posted on what-where-when and all that rot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 9, 2018)

Derrel said:


> We sent out my old 35 to 70 F3.3~4.5,and it made quite a few stops across the United States, until a certain unsavory United States Army soldier stationed along the Atlantic shore of the country stole it. We know who stole the lens, and we messaged him and he went radio silent. What a dick.We called that one "Lens Across America". A couple years later we did a second campaign of "Lens Across America" with the 28-105mm.



I have that 28-105 and use it occasionally on my F3HP. What's crazy about it is how there is little to no distortion. It's a handy lens with decent macro. I bought dirt cheap about 4 months ago and have shot a few rolls through it, I was actually pleasantly surprised by the results. 

I would love to participate. That would be neat-o


----------



## Destin (Oct 9, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > We sent out my old 35 to 70 F3.3~4.5,and it made quite a few stops across the United States, until a certain unsavory United States Army soldier stationed along the Atlantic shore of the country stole it. We know who stole the lens, and we messaged him and he went radio silent. What a dick.We called that one "Lens Across America". A couple years later we did a second campaign of "Lens Across America" with the 28-105mm.
> ...




Cool. Bumping this one more time. Tomorrow morning I’ll throw all the interested names in a hat and pick one to choose who gets the lens first. Then I’ll draw the rest of the names and create a list of who it’s going to in what order. 

I’ll create a new thread for it when we get it rolling.


----------



## Destin (Oct 9, 2018)

Does anyone have input on how long each person should keep it? A few days? A week? Two?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 9, 2018)

Destin said:


> Does anyone have input on how long each person should keep it? A few days? A week? Two?


Good question. Maybe look up the old thread?


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 9, 2018)

I’m in.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 9, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 9, 2018)

Usually a week or so.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 9, 2018)

For reference

TPF Across America: The Journey of One Lens Across the USA


----------



## Destin (Oct 10, 2018)

@JonA_CT won the draw and will be receiving the lens first!

@MartinCrabtree and @zulu42 will get it next, respectively. 

Additional participants can join in on the new thread, which you can get to here. 

I'll need the three of you to send me DMs with your name, address, email, and phone number as detailed in the new thread. If I don't get this information, I'll have to pull you from the project. 

All additional commentary will now be on the new thread. Mods feel free to close this thread if you'd like.


----------

